# Pushing snow HIGHER !!



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have what I would call snow banks. How can I push the next show up higher on the pile with my western plow? I really do not want to look into getting a front end loader. 

Can I just lift the blade as I get next to the pile then push ?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

stacking .

As you approach the pile start to lift your plow it will go right up the pile.
Don't just plow in to the pile with your plow down in float.

You have to have been doing this all along to get big piles.
Start slow do a little at a time, then stop for an 1/2 hr so your pile has time to set up
(refreeze/ harden)
This will allow your plow to ride up the ramp you have made.
but be careful if you (run the pile) get into it to far you can get stuck.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, you'll hang your plow and undercarrigage up on the pile, or you'll sink into the pile.


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

SnoFarmer;492957 said:


> stacking .
> 
> As you approach the pile start to lift your plow it will go right up the pile.
> Don't just plow in to the pile with your plow down in float.
> ...


Sno-farmer got it exact I do the same and I can stack snow about the height of my truck! it takes some practice but once you get it down you'll be stacking snow like a pro


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

*Stacking*

I don't really get stuck stacking at all, once in a while on glare ice or something. Like sno-farmer said after the snow-bank has set up it is like a ramp, snow almost stacks itself. I can stack it almost as high w/ the truck as bucketing it on the tractor.


----------



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks... I figured there was some way to get them up higher instead of running into them and stopping dead.


----------

